# Letter from DNR



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

Got this today;


----------



## Montanarchist (Feb 24, 2005)

I'd go out and buy one and paint it brown and white, then wait and write them a ticket for counting an illegal deer.


----------



## PNP Katahdins (Oct 28, 2008)

No, just put blaze orange coats on them like horse owners do. This letter is an urban legend in the making.

Peg


----------



## tyusclan (Jan 1, 2005)

Sounds to me like they need to hire some smarter biologists, or at least some with better eyesight.


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

What I'd like to know,is how anyone that can't tell the difference between a fake deer and a real deer,got the job to count them to begin with.:shrug:And that ain't bad enough,send out a letter telling everyone to hide anything that might resemble a live deer, these folks will count anything.Sounds like they might have hired Acorn to do the counting.:doh:


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

PNP Katahdins said:


> No, just put blaze orange coats on them like horse owners do. This letter is an urban legend in the making.
> 
> Peg


I don't know about that but it is a joke........
A sad one at that.


----------



## FarmerChick (Dec 28, 2009)

counting deer is like counting 50 fish in a barrel going round and round and round--and getting an accurate count each time. you can't do it...LOL


this is so funny!!!!

Put a hat or something on the lawn ornament! Might not get counted..HAHA


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I would be so very tempted to buy life sized target deer and place them in wooded areas and everywhere I could think of. Put reflectors in for their eyes so they look real even at night.

If anyone actually does this, let me state in advance, they didn't get the idea from me!


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

really we don't want them counting anymore false deer than they already manage to guess or politic into the numbers 

so cover your horses , goat , sheep , jersy or brown swiss cows or anything else they may be counting as a deer to get the numbers they have come up with in the past with orange please 

just me but if there were 80 deer avg in a square mile seems like we would just about trip over them, we would see brouse lines gardens would be absolutly over run electric fences or not , and since you can look out over the hay feeld and see no deer in that square mile then there must be 160 -240 per square in the woods


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Funny spoof. 80 deer in a square mile? Too funny.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

ACORN doing the deer census? :rotfl:


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Ever hear of the pellet count method of counting deer?

Seems I remember several years ago the DNR whiz kids went into a woods and measured off a distance and counted the pellets. Then they knew just how many deer the state had per sq. mile.

How many pellets does one deer drop?
Could a rabbit pellet be mistaken for a deer pellet?
How do you tell it isn't the same deer dropping the pellets in a different spot on different days?

Crazy.
Just use a satilitte to take the pictures and set down and count the deer. Hey they are so good now they can figure out what type a gun the terrist are training with.

 Al


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

haypoint said:


> Funny spoof. 80 deer in a square mile? Too funny.


The problem is they don't tell you where *this* square mile is..........


----------

